# River/lake rig (home built)



## Singleandfishinagain (Aug 18, 2011)

I have the tools, ability, space and drive to build it.... need help defining it!

Purpose- fish inland lakes & rivers. From hardware for steelies(manistee & boardman) to "evil ant" pattern's for gills on a fly rod on an inland lake.

Requirements.
- 2 people must be able to carry it unloaded.
- I can fish standing from a canoe all day long but if i bring the mutt i go swimming every time. I like to bring the dog & girly!
- will be made of wood & glass.
- need to be able to paddle in it, no rowing! 
- it will have an electric trolling motor on it occasionally(lakes).


MUST BE EXTREMELY STABLE!

I'm liking the ausable river drifters but w/ a little rise on the rear and a slightly larger transom. Maybe a flat bottom canoe w/ 40" beam and 12" wide transom in the rear. 

Your suggestions?

I do NOT want an alum boat! I have owned and hated several. Loud and a pain in the ass to river fish from when alone.

Its not uncommon for me to bring my gf, 40lb dog, 100lbs of gear and go fishing for 8-10 hrs. If canoes were 2x more stable i would be golden. I currently have a 16' Coleman and a longer old towne. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Singleandfishinagain said:


> I have the tools, ability, space and drive to build it.... need help defining it!
> 
> Purpose- fish inland lakes & rivers. From hardware for steelies(manistee & boardman) to "evil ant" pattern's for gills on a fly rod on an inland lake.
> 
> ...


You want a NuCanoe Frontier. Fits every requirement besides being homemade.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Singleandfishinagain (Aug 18, 2011)

Swamp Monster said:


> You want a NuCanoe Frontier. Fits every requirement besides being homemade.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I cant afford a $1000+ canoe.

I have a lot of materials to build a boat left over from other marine projects. I doubt i would have to buy any glass or epoxy resin. I have 4 sheets of marine grade 3/8" ply and 6 sheets of 1/4".

I would rather put my name on a hand made craft than spend $100 on a plastic. Like i said i have kayaks & canoes. I want to built something but I'm struggling with the hull design. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

Look up "Gheenoe". They're kind of like a wide canoe, but are much more stable and capable of hauling a lot of weight.


----------



## 7iron (Feb 28, 2005)

Try www.clarkcraft.com

or www.bateau.com


----------



## RiverRover (Aug 16, 2009)

JEM Watercraft has some nice options.

http://www.jemwatercraft.com/




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

Singleandfishinagain said:


> I have the tools, ability, space and drive to build it.... need help defining it!
> 
> Purpose- fish inland lakes & rivers. From hardware for steelies(manistee & boardman) to "evil ant" pattern's for gills on a fly rod on an inland lake.
> 
> ...


 flat bottom johnboat. you can build one from plywood using the stitch and glue method in any size you want from something that fits inside a pickup truck bed,,,to something you can put the pickup truck in. a good source for plans off all types is " uncle john's mother of all maritime links"


----------

